# Furnace dripping Water ? Hellpppp



## SuperG (Aug 12, 2021)

Hellppp Guys !

I came down stairs and water dripping from this unit on the side of the furnace? There is calcium build up on the outside so I cleaned that ..I couldn't find out any information on this system>? Or what its for? Condensation ? So I removed the cover .
There is a trough inside that's sitting on the side of the furnace with a hose connected to the Hotwater Tank ?
And it keeps filling with water? Is that normal- quite a bit of calcium build up ?
How to fix this ?

Any Helppp would be greatly appreciated @ !!























Water leaking from red arrow - guess its over flow ?


----------

